# كتب في مايكروكنترولر



## london3131 (19 يناير 2009)

كتب في مايكروكنترولر

http://o.mneina.googlepages.com/PIC_books.htm


----------



## roke2009 (1 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## اسامة نعمانرشيد (4 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
مجموعه رائعه من الكتب حول pic وليس ال plc وتحتوي حتى على بعض الافكار الاولية والمتقدمه .ممنون جدا بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ENG.EVIL (8 فبراير 2009)

thaaanks for you


----------

